# Looking to join Online Game



## Perfectlocke (Jun 11, 2011)

I just recently got back into playing DnD after graduating from college and would really like to join an online play group.  I have played DnD 3.5 and 4e but am open to learning new rules and systems if need be.  I can procure whatever programs are required to play and learn them quickly.  Please let me know if you have an opening.  Thanks!


----------



## Esiqa (Jun 16, 2011)

Well it is the great idea to use your spare time. My suggestion for you to ad yourself into facebook accounts. In these groups many new games are updated on the daily basis and you can play it online. you can make so many friends also  here....

----------------------
Play Fighting Games Online l jigsaw puzzle game


----------



## xxdrkomnxx (Jun 20, 2011)

my friends and i are looking for some new people. If interested, send me an email xxdrkomnxx@yahoo.com


----------



## er0ck (Jun 20, 2011)

Perfectlocke said:


> I just recently got back into playing DnD after graduating from college and would really like to join an online play group.  I have played DnD 3.5 and 4e but am open to learning new rules and systems if need be.  I can procure whatever programs are required to play and learn them quickly.  Please let me know if you have an opening.  Thanks!




ditto, only i have not graduated from college


----------



## Fridayknight (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey, if anyone is interested in a GMT 16:00 to 19:00 on Sundays 4e game - we could use any person (new or old). Tell me your skype in pm and we can start talking.


----------



## alfredt (Jun 25, 2011)

jst goggled you can get more.......


----------



## elfstone (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a new AD&D Online Campaign starting July 29th  it runs every other friday night 9pm EST till arround 1-2 am.  Below is the link.

http://s9.zetaboards.com/Mayhem_Gaming/forum/3007893/


----------

